# Roll Roofing



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I need roll roofing on my back porch. 24x12. Ready for estimates.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

surfstryker said:


> I need roll roofing on my back porch. 24x12. Ready for estimates.


Where are you located?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I took it upon myself to do my own bitumen roll roofing and it was a leaking nightmare. I think I have finally got the leaks stopped. I can also tell you the few roofers who wanted to do my roof, wanted to use hot mop down in between base layer and top layer, and now I see why. There is tons of puckers that have popped up as the roof sets there after top layer is down a while. The base layer was a piece of cake to apply, top layer was a chore for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I am located in Pensacola. Near Davis and Olive.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Rolled roofing is ancient technology. Do yourself a favor and use rubber peel and stick. They make a 2 part system: the basic rubber underlayment (same as used under shingles), and a top layer that is similar, but with an aggregate topping, that looks like rolled roofing. Far superior to RR.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> Rolled roofing is ancient technology. Do yourself a favor and use rubber peel and stick. They make a 2 part system: the basic rubber underlayment (same as used under shingles), and a top layer that is similar, but with an aggregate topping, that looks like rolled roofing. Far superior to RR.


It is called the bitumen system and it still is a nightmare.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

All modified bit is ancient and a pain in the ass. Do yourself a favor and get a tpo roof.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> All modified bit is ancient and a pain in the ass. Do yourself a favor and get a tpo roof.


You said a mouthful there! It has been a nightmare since I decided to do it myself, because none of the roofing companies in the area wanted to do it because it was a small job in their busy season. I believe I have all the leaks fixed now but what a nightmare. The base layer goes down with no problem. The top layer is a pain in the drain. Now that it has been down a while it is puckering all over the place too. The few companies who would have done it if I waited till November wanted to do mop down between the base and top layers. I wish I would have waited now.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hear ya, Lobsterman. I cant get anyone over for estimate, and do not want to attempt myself, that's why my roof leaks now. Lol. I have cash waiting if anyone want's to earn it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

surfstryker said:


> I hear ya, Lobsterman. I cant get anyone over for estimate, and do not want to attempt myself, that's why my roof leaks now. Lol. I have cash waiting if anyone want's to earn it.


I feel your pain. But I must say after long and hard battle I believe I have all the leaks solved. I have had 4 extremely hard rains after the last repair I did and haven't seen the first drop of water inside the addition since. I hope someone will step up to the plate and help you out.


----------

